# gravely 5665 for sale



## lakotalawn (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi I have an older gravely model 5665 that was my grandfathers until he passed away. We run a landscape company and appreciate this beast and its historical value but have no real use for it as we use newer commercial grade equipment. We would love to hold on to it for the memories and all but have decided it would be better to go to someone that really could use it and appreciate it more. It was garage kept but shows some wear for its age. it has 1145 original hours on it. My grandfather stopped using it a couple years before he passed. We put a new battery on it and it fired right up. It has a snow blade and some sort of tiller attachtment along with the 40" mowing deck. We are located between Cincinnati and Dayton, Ohio. Just thought I'd post here because there seems to be a lot of knowledgable people that really apprecaite their gravelys here. Let me know if you or someone you know may have interest.


----------

